# pensacola piers new rule



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Anyone else see the new rule where you can only have up to 2 hooks toward the end of the pier? I can somewhat understand why they're doing it but still if you pay to use the pier then you should be able to fish how you please but I guess the locals complained enough...


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I guess that means no sabiki rigs...


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

Good it'll keep the sabiki slingin dickbags chasing hard tails from running all over the end throwing 20ft sabikis across everyone


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Completely fine with me! It was needed.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Hopin4aboat said:


> Good it'll keep the sabiki slingin dickbags chasing hard tails from running all over the end throwing 20ft sabikis across everyone


and leave all the cigar minnow tossing, van staal flashing, 9ft custom cobia rod yielding dickbags to crowd and tangle each other up all day. 

atleast the sabiki guys thinned the herd. and they tend to smell nicer too. :yes:


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

It will still happen...


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

Haters gonna hate. I've been at pier a hundred times this summer and never seen that happen, but I fish Navarre Pier. Favorite food fish of many. Now, have some catfish.


----------



## allen529 (Jun 16, 2012)

You know if both groups could quit acting "entitled" then rules like this would not be needed. The problem is having to doge 8 and 10 hook sabiki thrown by 6-10 people at the end of the pier. Now if they would throw out once or twice and then move behind the BIG YELLOW and RED painted line this wouldn't be necessary but that's not going to happen so everyone has to get smacked. 

As for the other group, dude just because you spent $1000 on reels, rods and setup doesn't give you the right to come running in and crashing the rail pushing the people who were already there out of the way or throwing over with your braid and burning off the mono line. You guys invariably are the same ones who sit on of the rails, loudly cuss and shout about topics not fit for a bordello let alone a family pier.


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

They also are not allowing unattended setrigs....I was there the other day and some guys had a rod out on the east side of the pier and the fisherman was on the west side drinking a drink....well the pier warden came over and told him he had to be holding or right next to the rod or would be penalized,lol.....The same day the same warden had to get the sheriff out there to run off an Asian man that was using a sabiki on the end of the pier......This same warden was fishing that afternoon when a cobia showed up and this dumbass throws a remora right on top of his head and spooked him off.....not real bright of him to say the least....sometimes I wonder where these people come from that "run" the pier......


----------



## AllYakedUp (Jul 3, 2013)

Yep, you nailed it man! I fished both pier and yak. I have had trouble out of pier zombies also. Except, I say something and I'm in the wrong.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Pier warden? Haha


----------



## wtjames (Sep 21, 2012)

well the pier caters to about 15-20 of there "buddys" its a fact and they really dont even try and hide it,and most of them take there job wayyyyy to serious...instead of wanting to see people fish and have a good time they would much rather lurk and wait for the first opportunity to tell somebody of the pier rules...i used to fish there 4-5 times a week,now maybe twice a month...tons of rules except if your one of the "buddys you can see a fish and run down everybody and every pole on the pier...but it is what it is...i really doubt the revenue from the few that gets catered to will make up for all the income lost to regulars finding other places to fish,and trust me the bite is pretty damn good in many places besides the pier


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Use to have the same problem on the old fishing bridge. Someone would hook up on a Jack, then run it down the bridge tangling everyone else up in a big mess. 
Keep you a sharp knife and cut the dumb-ass off when he comes by. He will get the message or you might go swimming. Just depends how big and bad one of you are!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I don't worry about it. If you piss someone off out there, they are going to have to get over it. If not , they can kiss my ass. I don't deal with childish piss poor attitudes n someone who thinks they are better than me only because they spent three paychecks on a rod and reel they are fishing with. Some have this mentality that they own the pier, forgetting that everyone else payed the same price that they did. 
I still like the picture of the pier rat that was flicking a bird while someone was filming at the end of the pier. 
There's your sign.............


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

SHO-NUFF said:


> Use to have the same problem on the old fishing bridge. Someone would hook up on a Jack, then run it down the bridge tangling everyone else up in a big mess.
> Keep you a sharp knife and cut the dumb-ass off when he comes by. He will get the message or you might go swimming. Just depends how big and bad one of you are!


 People like you have no clue.....if you hook a big fish ,you HAVE to go wherever he goes ...the proper thing/etiquette is to reel your line in and get the hell out of the way of the guy that's fighting the fish.....You come out to ANY Gulf pier and try cutting somebodies fish off....You WILL immediately get thrown off of the pier .....


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted



fairpoint said:


> SHO-NUFF said:
> 
> 
> > Use to have the same problem on the old fishing bridge. Someone would hook up on a Jack, then run it down the bridge tangling everyone else up in a big mess.
> ...


It's ok fairpoint, he is upset because he doesn't catch big fish while out there. If he did catch or hook big fish then he would know that it's normal for a fish to walk you around the pier a few times.


----------



## tennesseebantam (Oct 31, 2013)

So, I fished a couple of weeks back for first time. On the friday, a young lad (about 13) hooked a shark and proceeded to fight it for about 45 mins, up and down the pier, big mob following him. No problem for me to reel in and let him follow the shark, eventually he cut it loose, next day, a fella (about 20 ) hooked a sailfish, same story, up and down pier, mob following him, people having to reel in to allow him the chance to fight/land a good fish. Now, where is the sense in being selfish, just because I caught nothing (apart from a small stingray and a couple of other small things), I am not going to get all pissy about a fella trying to land a fairly special catch. The good news is the sailfish guy had his mates get in the water, grab the fish, have some pics taken then released it. The cheers and clapping from those watching was wonderful to see and hear. I actually thought it was great to see, and me having to reel in was a minor inconvenience. Oh well, each to their own. Oh, and before I go, I thought the pier staff were very good, happy to give me suggestions and be generally helpful. I will be back at some point and will hopefully catch something worth keeping.
PS. There is a pic of the sailfish on the thread dated 10/20, sailfish and mahi.


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

this rule is gonna help weed out the trash on the end. i lost two good fish in 2 days one almaco jack that was legal(you never see that again). and a 30lb king both on light tackle.... people with sabikis decided hard tail and yellow tails were more important. you only need to gold hooks to catch bait the way i see it. i could care less if its a rule or not ill burn lines if i need to. i was trying to be nice and i ended up getting roped two times. thats not gonna happen any more.


----------

